# New Blank II



## Sprsbux2

Ok,so my first attempt at this yielded 0 (zero)responses! I'm gonna try again, cause I don't give up easily! I'm seriously just curious, has anyone ever tried selling entire blocks of 5x6 hybrid alumilite and cactus juice double dyed burl wood? Or am I better off cutting the blank in 5/6 separate blanks and selling them individually? I really like how the blank looks whole,but dont know if I'm selling myself short,not selling the blanks individually?...Again just looking for some help here!....please!


----------



## mark james

Hi Eric.  I did see the first thread.

From the picture you display, I really cannot tell what it is, or the possible use.  Maybe a picture of the entire blank may be a better representation.

To answer your question, I also would like to know a better set of dimensions.  5" x 6" x ???; or 5 CM x 6 CM x ???

I suspect you got no response because there are many unknown specifications.  Burl type, better pictures, any tint in the Alumilite.

I believe sales are typically for pen blank size; but then there will be a lesser amount for bottle stoppers, with larger blocks the least.

Consider a repost with additional info.  (I'm trying to be helpful and not discouraging).  Good luck.


----------



## dpstudios

Hey Eric, 
Let's look at this from an economic point of view. Hypothetically, say you buy a nice piece of wood at $20/board foot. Then you cut the board into 6"x6" blocks. the block is now worth $5.00. Now cut this into 6 pen blanks. A nice blank will sell for at least $5.00 each. Now your 6"x6" block is now worth $30.00. You've paid for your initial piece of wood with a nice 50% profit and still have 4 more blocks to cut up and sell.
So to answer your initial question, cut it up and sell it as separate blanks.
Just my $.02 worth of advice.
Good luck.


----------



## magpens

I am with Mark. 

I saw your first thread but I could not make any sense out of the picture so I did not respond. . It's still the same this time. . I don't get it.


----------



## Sprsbux2

Sprsbux2 said:


> Ok,so my first attempt at this yielded 0 (zero)responses! I'm gonna try again, cause I don't give up easily! I'm seriously just curious, has anyone ever tried selling entire blocks of 5x6 hybrid alumilite and cactus juice double dyed burl wood? Or am I better off cutting the blank in 5/6 separate blanks and selling them individually? I really like how the blank looks whole,but dont know if I'm selling myself short,not selling the blanks individually?...Again just looking for some help here!....please!View attachment 223589


Ok,I will try to clarify, the blank is alumilite with colorshift blue to purple and the double dyed stabilized wood is maple burl,hence the ""hybrid blank". It is 5"x6" x5/8". I also put holographic sparkles in it. I was just interested to see if anyone has sold entire blocks as opposed to cutting up blanks in let's say 5/8"x5/8" x5/8" and selling them that way,that's all.


----------



## Sprsbux2

Sprsbux2 said:


> Ok,I will try to clarify, the blank is alumilite with colorshift blue to purple and the double dyed stabilized wood is maple burl,hence the ""hybrid blank". It is 5"x6" x5/8". I also put holographic sparkles in it. I was just interested to see if anyone has sold entire blocks as opposed to cutting up blanks in let's say 5/8"x5/8" x5/8" and selling them that way,that's all.


Thank you all for pitching in!


----------



## Sprsbux2

Also,here is a new photo,working on this aspect of things as well,sorry guys!


----------



## George883

Couldn't really tell from the first picture.  I think Eric (above) nailed it.  I've made a few Cholla cactus and resin blanks but haven't tried selling them.  Good luck


----------



## Lucky2

Eric, if this is an example of the blanks, that you would like to sell in the 5"x5" blocks. I personally, would not be interested in purchasing it from you, sorry. It is just to bland, and it has no amount of wood in it. I have no idea of what other turner's think of it, but this is how I truly feel about this piece. I definitely wouldn't mind buying a 5"x5" blank block, but I would expect a better price then I'd pay for the 3/4"x3/4"x5" blanks. The less that is done to a blank lowers its price, if I have to divide it myself I want a lower price. And if the blank is only 5/8"x5/8*x5", I probably wouldn't be very interested either. I like the 3/4" blanks best, they allow for a bit of drift while drilling, which sometimes means the blank can still be used.

Len


----------



## MRDucks2

Alright, I’ll be more direct, Eric. We can see if that helps. A 5x6x3 block may have some value if someone needed a bigger block to make something out of. It would need to be pretty special to have more value per square inch than a pen sized blank. 

If it is only 3/4 to 1” thick, it would most likely be cut into pen blanks or knife scales. If I am buying a block to cut into blanks it is because the cost per square inch is much cheaper or the material is quite special, in which I am only looking for it to be a little cheaper. 

If your block is 5x6x5 it may have better value as a block. But, in that case I like to know what I buying and that becomes more difficult with a hybrid from someone I do not yet know. 

There also folks who need 6” pen sized blanks. The other thing is that for a pen turner, it is hard to tell how the block turned out. An individual may prefer more Alumilite, more wood or a balance of the two. They may prefer more natural or more geometric/ straight edges. All of that comes into play. 

Ultimately, you will need to decide, if you are casting hybrids to sell, what audience you are playing to. Or more likely, start listing some and listen to what your audience is telling you to play. 

Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## 1080Wayne

That piece would sell better cut into blanks , with all 4 sides of them shown . I`m pretty sure they will look more attractive that way , and it is much easier to judge how they will look when turned . I personally have no problem with 5/8 blanks , but most probably feel safer with 3/4 , as mentioned above .


----------



## greenacres2

I too am more comfortable at 3/4" thickness.  I have the tools to accurately cut blanks from chunks, and often do for pen/pencil sets or if i'm making multiple pens for a family--color/texture/grain continuity is better.  So...i have no problem buying blocks of wood, and would not have an issue buying a hybrid sheet.  The difficulty in the hybrid sheet, as referenced above, is that it's tough to see where burl flows in & out of the Alumilite.  

Didn't see the first post.
earl


----------



## Sprsbux2

Thank you to all that have responded this far...let me 1st say this blank was intended to be for pens,the picture(s) may not reflect that. I apologize. Obviously that is one major thing I need to work on. Because the blank is very cool in person. Pictures are not doing it any justice! I swear! So I suppose the next bit of business is to cut the blank into seperate blanks and see what happens from there! Seems like the consensus is to sell it in pieces anyway. So maybe the next time you see this blank it will be in 5 or 6 pen beautiful pen blanks.


----------

